# Tubeless Tire Pressure



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Is there a recommended tire pressure chart anywhere for road tubeless wheels. I am using Hutchinson Fusion 3 tires with Shimano Dura Ace 7850SL wheels.


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

You mean like this?

ROAD TUBELESS

< 60 kg / 130 lb = 5,5 bars / 80 psi
65 - 75 kg / 140 - 165 lb = 6 - 7 bars / 87 - 101 psi
> 80 kg / 185 lb = 7,5 bars / 108 psi

From Hutchinson's site.
http://www.hutchinsontires.com/en/conseils_pression.php


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, like that. I was just on Hutchinson's website and couldn't find it. Thank you.


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

Have you put many miles on the Fusion 3? I was thinking of picking a set up to try out. I'm still happy with Vittorias, but would like to give tubeless a shot.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I run mine towards the lower end of that range, and use the same wheels as you. At 165 pounds I am happy with 85psi front and 90psi rear. The improvement in ride quality compared to 23mm clinchers at 105-100psi is substantial (though admittedly probably much less different when compared to 25mm clinchers at 90psi).

I'm curious as to how the Fusion 3 tires compare to the Fusion 2. The most obvious visual improvement is the loss of the gray stripe!


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

me; 145lbs and 90psi rear 85psi front

running 25mm at 90 psi is even smoother, but way slower. you can feel the drag on the hills, but this is just my lousy opinion, and if the roads are really rough put the 25's on and smile the whole time..


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I haven't put any miles on them yet. I'll try and remember to comment on them once I get some miles on them.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I am 200 and rode tubeless with 94psi. Was fine.

But then again I didn't hit any major holes.

I run my clinchers at around 112-115psi.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I'm curious as to how the Fusion 3 tires compare to the Fusion 2


I know you're not a weight-weenie, but my only very minor complaint, or possible improvement to the Fusion 2's was to drop some weight. Clearly this wasn't the goal of the Fusion 3's. While at my LBS (Mike's Bikes, a Specialized dealer), I picked up the Fusion 3 and Turbo Tubeless. I was surprised by how noticeably heavier the Fusion 3 was. Unfortunately we'll never see the Turbo Tubeless on sale since they're Specialized (they were $80), so I'll pass. I picked up some Atoms online instead. When my Fusion 2's are done I'll replace them with the Atoms.

Regarding tubeless tire pressure, like ukbloke and a_avery007, I run mine on the low side, and now use them on my commuter. I'm 145 lbs and run mine at 80-90 psi. Great ride, especially on an aluminum commuter.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I was tempted to go with the Atoms but considering the price of the tires I decided to go with a little more durable Fusion 3 and sacrifice the weight/speed edge that the Atoms might have. I'm curious how you will compare them with your Fusion 2's?


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

At 185-195 lb, I've been running 85/90psi Fusion 2 front and Intensive rear. Smooth ride, great cornering, zero flats, so far. I do wish the Intensive had a little longer wearing rubber, though.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Fusion 3 and sacrifice the weight/speed edge that the Atoms might have. I'm curious how you will compare them with your Fusion 2's?


At my weight, I've been very happy with the wear I've been getting on my Fusion 2's, so I'm willing to sacrifice some mileage for a drop in weight. Just looking to try something different, and the $80 Turbo Tubeless just seem too expensive to me. One thing I noticed after 14K+ miles on Fusion 2's is that they seemed to be prone getting slits much more so than the Conti 4000S I use. I wonder if the added weight of the Fusion 3's is to help reduce this?

How will I compare? Just basic subjective ride quality and longevity.


----------



## Dersnap (Mar 28, 2012)

On my hybrid Cannondale Bad Boy I am running these tires. I find though if I am not running over 100psi and closer to at least 110 on the back they start to feel a bit loose and "lagging" (for lack of a better word). Bit worried to run them below 100psi as I think it may kill the side walls?

On the plus they roll much nicer than my Ultremo DD but we will see if they hold up. No pinch flats at least


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Dersnap said:


> On my hybrid Cannondale Bad Boy I am running these tires. I find though if I am not running over 100psi and closer to at least 110 on the back they start to feel a bit loose and "lagging" (for lack of a better word). Bit worried to run them below 100psi as I think it may kill the side walls?
> 
> On the plus they roll much nicer than my Ultremo DD but we will see if they hold up. No pinch flats at least


how much do you weigh? no way we can tell you anything w/o knowing that. i weigh 165 and use 85rr/75frt.


----------



## Dersnap (Mar 28, 2012)

I am hitting about 74Kg these days with out gear.


----------



## Dersnap (Mar 28, 2012)

So I did some experimenting this weekend, and going to continue. Ran the tires down to 87psi front 90 in back, just to see. Actually it was a good choice as they ride a lot better and that feeling I had before seems to have subsided. I can't say I notice any slowing in performance, but do notice improved grip and comfort. For me when I pumped up to 100 I find the little bumps seem to bounce me back a bit sort of like a spring. Going higher PSI then its just hard but I skip them. At lower it PSI it just sort of flows like liquid. 

Short answer for the time being seems to be lower PSI really does work but you need to find that range. I had same thing on MTB tires.


----------



## de Ron (Jan 13, 2008)

Having used tubeless-ready tires in MTB for several years, I also tried to use them for my road bike.

I use the Hutchinson Intensive tires for about 2 months now, with 80 psi front and 95 psi rear, and I am very pleased with them.

I am using ZTR Alpha 340 wheels (32H) on ultegra hubs.

Greetz
Ron


----------



## Dersnap (Mar 28, 2012)

@ de Ron:

That seems to be about the ideal pressure for me also. The front mosdef can take it lower but if I hit 90 PSI in the front then on smooth brick roads I get a sort of strange resonance that slows me. Hard to explain it but its like the harder I push the more I slow. If I pump to 115 then its gone but its a hard ride.

In the back when I dropped to 87 I felt a bit sloppy. I will say though on MTB tires 2.0 I can mosdef ride super low and go faster (until a point). 

Either way point being dropping the pressure really does make for a much better ride and I can't really see a speed loss. Maybe just a bit of tire flex in the front when I shift my weight forwards on hills (standing).


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Dersnap said:


> @ de Ron:
> 
> That seems to be about the ideal pressure for me also. The front mosdef can take it lower but if I hit 90 PSI in the front then on smooth brick roads I get a sort of strange resonance that slows me. Hard to explain it but its like the harder I push the more I slow. If I pump to 115 then its gone but its a hard ride.
> 
> ...


195 lbs and I have tried a few pressures settling on @90psi - it is so much smoother than the higher (+100) pressure on tubular.


----------

